# Durabond instead of tape.



## sos drywall

I met a guy, he is building a house for himself (he was looking for smb to hang ceiling). He said he was going to mud without any tape:blink:. First coat would be Durabond. On top of it goes finishing compound and sanding. He is a carpenter but he claims he used this mudding technique on the houses he got a chance to drywall and mud. Supposedly, durabond works like a cement and will not give a chance for cracks.

I didn't argue, I didn't agree, I just went like "Hmmm....:huh:", that's something new... at least for me. Anyone heard/tried to do tapeless "taping" with durabond? What is the science behind (if there is any)?


----------



## boco

LOL.  Sounds like he should stick to carpentry. Durabond isnt meant to be applied without tape . Period


----------



## 2buckcanuck

sos drywall said:


> I met a guy, he is building a house for himself (he was looking for smb to hang ceiling). He said he was going to mud without any tape:blink:. First coat would be Durabond. On top of it goes finishing compound and sanding. He is a carpenter but he claims he used this mudding technique on the houses he got a chance to drywall and mud. Supposedly, durabond works like a cement and will not give a chance for cracks.
> 
> I didn't argue, I didn't agree, I just went like "Hmmm....:huh:", that's something new... at least for me. Anyone heard/tried to do tapeless "taping" with durabond? What is the science behind (if there is any)?


Where do you meet these strange people from our Hood:whistling2:

Durabond is too brittle, another words it's like glass, one tiny bit of movement and it cracks out. I can point you out a house by Delaware, where some clown tried doing this about 20 years ago. I did not see it, but a old partner of mine was bragging about the great money he made repairing it.

if your going to do it for him, get something in writing, that your void of any responsibility. personally, I don't like clowns,,,,,,,, they scare me:yes:


----------



## moore

It will work ...but for how long? 2 months 1 YEAR??? 

I give it 2 months before the hairlines start to show up.. durabond is the best hot mud [ true hot mud] I can get my hands on ..but without tape:blink::blink: If the stick on mesh cracks after applied with durabond [It will!] what ya think the joints gonna do with no tape at all??


----------



## sos drywall

> old partner of mine was bragging about the great money he made repairing it.


Love it.



> if your going to do it for him


No, I'm not taping it. The talk was only about hanging. 

Ceiling joists are 2x10, and walls 2x8. Whole house spray foamed. There is a deep layer of foam between the joists and studs. Maybe he hopes it's going to be rigid enough not to move? But it's fresh lumber, it'll dry and shrink, it'ill settle... I'd like to see the house in a year.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

What 2buck and Moore said.


----------



## A smooth finish

Thats awesome.


----------



## igorson

Lots of old houses with drywall cracks even taped but without tape they would be netted with cracks. He does not know what he do or jokes
http://1drywall.com/


----------



## moore

Br549


----------



## sos drywall

moore said:


> Br549


What's that?

I have to admit, the guy designed the house taper-friendly. There are no but joints, maximum size of the drywall sheet will be 11'. There are I beams on the ceiling that brake ceilings into under 12' pieces, but you have to run boards parallel to the joists. And it's ok, I guess, the spacing is 16" (although the blueprints called for 24"). 
I assume he will be hanging boards vertically to avoid butt joints. 
But Durabond and no tape... 
I'll mention that I tape as well... you know, just in case...


----------



## PrecisionTaping

sos drywall said:


> What's that?
> 
> I have to admit, the guy designed the house taper-friendly. There are no but joints, maximum size of the drywall sheet will be 11'. There are I beams on the ceiling that brake ceilings into under 12' pieces, but you have to run boards parallel to the joists. And it's ok, I guess, the spacing is 16" (although the blueprints called for 24").
> I assume he will be hanging boards vertically to avoid butt joints.
> But Durabond and no tape...
> I'll mention that I tape as well... you know, just in case...


Or you can just refer him to this thread so he can see for himself that he's on crack for trying to tape without tape. :blink:

"Hey, what stage of the house are you working on now?"

"Oh, we just finished drywalling, were gonna start taping tomorrow. Without tape though...."

Haha! Right.....:jester:
It's called drywalling & taping.
Not drywalling and mudding without tape.


----------



## Drywaller

He might have been talking about the Vario brand durabond that is advertised not needing tape.


----------



## SlimPickins

You can look at old plaster houses for evidence of how this all going to shake out.

Lath & plaster, with layers of "cement". It cracks. I mean really, if he wants to do this at least use some...........mesh. Easy to apply and a better chance of maintaining itself.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

SlimPickins said:


> You can look at old plaster houses for evidence of how this all going to shake out.
> 
> Lath & plaster, with layers of "cement". It cracks. I mean really, if he wants to do this at least use some...........mesh. Easy to apply and a better chance of maintaining itself.



slim I remember that stormy night when ya had to rassel that marshmellow and how ya cut the gaffer and bagged him soooo did you come up with a tapeless formula? like moores onionskinand your marshmellow mix that ya can tape without tape and only sand with 120?

slims stash


----------



## moore

joe's stash


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moores stash


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Haha! Extra fine!?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! Extra fine!?


dam,,,, Moore just gave away our secret to Bazooka joe:furious:

We use the extra fine grit 120:yes:

Like WTF:blink:


----------



## SlimPickins

You f*&^ing guys crack me up.

Joe: The marshmallows are working great as a joint sealer (highly elastic polymer) and as a bonus instead of wiping my hands on my pants I can just lick my fingers. For some reason though, material costs are starting to get out of control and I need new pants every week.:blink:

Is the extra fine 120 grit new? That's awesome.


----------



## moore

Bazooka-Joe said:


> moores stash


joe ...when it comes to onion skins theres no sanding a tall!


----------



## SlimPickins

Oh yeah, and:

Joe's Stash:


----------



## sos drywall

Drywaller said:


> He might have been talking about the Vario brand durabond that is advertised not needing tape.


I don't think it's available in Canada.
Ok, so noone used it. That's fine I'll talk to the guy.


----------



## Liagle Tape In Mud™️

Finish drywall joints without taping: www.liagle.ca


----------

